# Lake Fairfield Nasties



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

Went Out To Lake Fairfield Yesterday From 12:30 Until The Wind Blew Us Off At 5. Last Time I Was There We Cast Netted A 6# Bass. This Time We Cast Netted A 3#er And About A Half Dozen Fingerlings. That Lake Must Be Full Of Bass. We Only Managed A Couple Of 20'' Redfish, So We Went To The Discharge And Started Catching Channel Cats. We Caught 3 (all Around 8 To 10 Pounds) And Decided To Let Them Go. They Were The Nastiest Looking Fish I Have Ever Seen. They Had Big Heads And Skinny Bodies And Sores All Over Them. The Color Of Them Didn't Look That Good Either. I Was Waiting To Pull In One With A Third Eye. My Batteries Went Dead In The Camera So I Didn't Get Many Pics. I Just Wonder If The Water Temp Has Anything To Do With It. I've Caught Plenty Of Them In The Winter And They Looked And Tasted Fine. As Far As The Redfish I Don't Know What We Were Doing Wrong. We Drifted And Anchored On Points With Live Perch, Cut Shad, And Live Threadfin. We Were Fishing 9 Rods. Maybe 1 To 5 Isn't The Greatest Time To Be Fishing.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

maybe PM this guy and get a little info. Maybe you can bribe him.. LOL 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=113719&page=1&highlight=Lake+Fairfield


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I guide on Fairfield and fished it Saturday AM&PM and Sunday afternoon.
http://www.fishingtx.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8217


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dude, there you have it. From the word of a great guide at that. Thank Jackie..

And welcome aboard 2cool!


----------



## CarlHigh (Nov 29, 2006)

I fish tournaments on Fairfield, I do not know how many rods I have had broken there but there are some monster bass in that lake. Keep it a secret not too many people go there. Most just pass it up to go to Richland Chambers


----------



## apratka (Jun 12, 2004)

any suggestions for catching reds at L. fairfield? (times, lures, structure) not trying to steal anybody's honey holes. just want a general knowledge of catching reds in freshwater.


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

apratka said:


> any suggestions for catching reds at L. fairfield? (times, lures, structure) not trying to steal anybody's honey holes. just want a general knowledge of catching reds in freshwater.


 THE REASON I WENT THE OTHER DAY WAS BECAUSE A GUY AT WORK SAID HE CAUGHT 15 FISHING FROM THE BANK. HE ALSO GOT SPOOLED ON ONE REEL. HE CLAIMED HE WAS FISHING BY THE SWIMMING AREA. WE TRIED OVER THERE BUT HAD NO LUCK. WE GOT OUT THERE LATE AND REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO FISH VERY LONG BEFORE THE WIND STARTED. BOTH OUR SMALL ONES HIT CUT SHAD. WHEN WE WERE PUTTING THE BOAT ON THE TRAILER WE TALKED TO A GUY IN A BLUEWAVE CC AND HE SAID HE HAD ONLY CAUGHT ONE BUT HAD KILLED THEM THE DAY BEFORE.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

"any suggestions for catching reds at L. fairfield? (times, lures, structure) not trying to steal anybody's honey holes. just want a general knowledge of catching reds in freshwater."

Some lures that will work on Fairfield for reds are:
Rattletraps, Storm Wild Eyed Shad, DD-22&14's, and Sassy Shad. Chartreuse will, under normal circumstances, out fish any/all colors. 
I'm a guide on this lake and have been for a number of years. I probably fish it more year around than anyone.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great info - Thanks Jackie!! One thing I've been wondering, does anyone catch Tilapia on rods at Fairfield? We've got em in cast nets, and seen lots of others doing the same, but as much as that fish kicks I gotta figure he'd be a ton 'o fun at the end of a line! Not sure I would have a hook mean enough to get through that tough mouth. 

If they are catching them on rods, can you share a little info on the setup please?

Thanks again!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

A few fishermen catch the Tilapia on crickets, worms, corn, and various other things. I witness a friend catching one on a rattletrap and not fouled hooked. Having said all that they only catch very few and not enough to say they actively fish for them or target them. They are a vegation eater.
Catching them in a cast net is an easy method to get a lot of great tasting fish. The wild variety are far superior in taste to the farm raised fish.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

That's what I figured Jackie, thanks again! 

Where can I get more info on your guide service?


----------



## soggydoggy (Jun 7, 2005)

CAPTAIN KEYSTONE said:


> THE REASON I WENT THE OTHER DAY WAS BECAUSE A GUY AT WORK SAID HE CAUGHT 15 FISHING FROM THE BANK. HE ALSO GOT SPOOLED ON ONE REEL. HE CLAIMED HE WAS FISHING BY THE SWIMMING AREA. WE TRIED OVER THERE BUT HAD NO LUCK. WE GOT OUT THERE LATE AND REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO FISH VERY LONG BEFORE THE WIND STARTED. BOTH OUR SMALL ONES HIT CUT SHAD. WHEN WE WERE PUTTING THE BOAT ON THE TRAILER WE TALKED TO A GUY IN A BLUEWAVE CC AND HE SAID HE HAD ONLY CAUGHT ONE BUT HAD KILLED THEM THE DAY BEFORE.


ha, troll sassy shads at the dam.......big reds


----------

